# 2003 Tahoe Weird Electrical Problems



## largekyle (Oct 15, 2006)

I have recently encountered some odd electrical problems with my 2003 Chevy Tahoe. On the way to work last week my radio stopped playing and the gauges all froze up in different positions with the battery charging and fuel gauges showing no charge and empty, respectively. The vehicle drove fine with no apparent loss of power. After a couple of minutes the gauges and radio returned to normal operation with no tampering from me and all showing normal levels of operation. When I got to work, however, I could not get the Keyless entry to lock or unlock the vehicle. I had to lock it wtih the power locks on each door. The keyless entry still does not work with either set of remotes. Any suggestions.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

check the fuses and check the cables if there is a short anywhere. i had this on a 2002 gmc envoy and brought it back to the dealer and they replaced some regulator or something.


----------



## largekyle (Oct 15, 2006)

*Tahoe problems*

Thanks for the Advice. Took my Tahoe into the dealership and they replaced some electrical components including a regulator, totaling over $500.00 and it only cost me my deductable of $50.00. ( I have the extended warranty)

Kyle


----------



## saund4799 (Mar 1, 2010)

I am having trouble with my rear door open indicator light staying on.
Any ideas?


----------



## 97'sonoma (Feb 15, 2010)

heh! yeah use an awl and pop the bulb be hind the display lol just kidding dont. does the cab light stay on?


----------

